# Drinking Question



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been to countless parties with punch and it's never gone flat. Assuming you have fizzy soda in it to begin with. If so it'll be fine all night. Keep in mind after a few drinks people hardly notice small things like that anyway.

I know some of the others have great punch recipes on here, you could search for them or i'm sure some may tell you again. Personally i don't use recipes, just being creative with whatever is lying around is a talent of mine, bartending experience probably helps though ha.


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

I usually end up with about 2-3 litres of lambrini (spakling perry stuff, about 3.5%), a litre of cheap vodka, 2 litres of cherryade and some orange juice as the basic punch. This all goes into a (very large) plastic cauldron. People often say it tastes like kids sweets 

Of course, as more people arrive, more tends to get mixed in to the bowl. A good idea is to keep a bag of sugar and some diet lemonade on standby, just incase somebody mixes the wrong stuff in - The sugar helps sweeten and make palatable, the lemonade helps weaken the mixture if it's too strong.

Home brewed wine makes a fantastic addition to the punch, but tends to lead to drunken guests much quicker than the Vodka! (But it's cheaper to make, you just have to start 6 weeks before the party!).

Just remember, take a SMALL sip of the mix every now and again to make sure it's tasting ok, although if your guests are anything like mine, they'll soon be rooting through your cupboards for the ingrediants they consider will improve the mix!


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

You shouldn't have to worry about it losing "freshness", but if you put ice in to keep it cold, as the ice melts, the punch can become watered down. To prevent that, you can make the ice cubes (or floating hand - whatever you use) from one of the drinks used in the punch instead of using water. (Don't try to freeze the alcohol - and fruit juices take longer to freeze, so make ahead accordingly.)

Some of my favorite punch recipes include:

Very Fruity Rum Punch
Very Fruity Rum Punch - Allrecipes

Sangria (a nice dark red punch - perfect as a "Vampire Wine", allrecipes has a bunch - pick one you like)

Swamp Slime Surprise (I adjust amounts to fill punch bowl, but you could make single drinks)
Swamp Slime [email protected]

Pina Colada Punch (I called this Zombie Slush)
Perfect Entertaining - Free Recipes, Menus, Articles, Tips, and More for All Your Entertaining Needs

Hope that helps!


----------



## redrum7537 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Easy solution*

I have people that come to my parties just based on this - Each time I rent a frozen drink/margarita machine and tailor the drink to the event. This Halloween I'm having a rum runner base with Redrum in it. For a summer party we had Hurricanes. People love the drinks & the one I rent holds 5 gallons so we don't run out. Think alcoholic Slurpees - Yum! To make it more fun, I also have cups & straws that follow the theme, but it's not necessary. The benefit to me as a hostess is well worth the cost of the rental - I am free to mingle (people love serving themselves and it's easy to monitor the level if we need to mix a second batch) and no cleanup! If this is out of your budget, I have at other times set a punch bowl inside a larger cauldron of ice to keep the punch cold but easy to refill. Light alcohols (rum, gin, vodka,sometimes schnapps) with fruit juices (orange, lemonade, small amt of grapefruit) work well, but are better if you mix them at least a day ahead & then add some ginger ale or Sprite for some sparkle right before serving.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Last year I used the Witches Brew punch recipe on Britta's website. It was very popular so I'm making it again along with another punch recipe given to me on this website called Day of Dead Punch.

Witches Brew
4 48 oz. cans pineapple juice
1 96 oz orange juice
1 1.75 liter vodka
1 1.75 liter run

Day of Dead
12 oz. frozen oj concentrate
12 oz. frozen grape concentrate
2 liters lemon-lime soda
1 pint lime sherbert
Vodka (adjust to taste)


----------



## megs112 (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe its just my friends, but the punch is always gone fairly quickly and we make a few bowls throughout the evening. 
I usually make the following recipe:
Vodka (based on taste and drunk level)
7up (almost a full 2L bottle)
Fruit Punch (defrosted can of concentrate)
Lemonade (defrosted can of concentrate)

Oh and of course, I make the frozen hand!
It is super yummy!

-megs


----------



## ZACTAK (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses


----------



## Val (Feb 19, 2008)

I made a punch for a couple different party's and have never had a problem with it going flat. It keeps geting stirred up as people are dishing out their drink. Plus free booze goes pretty fast anyway. I usually have to make another batch after about 2 hours, sometimes less.


----------



## Shemhamforash (Oct 16, 2008)

we had a punch at a luau party we had in august. Not really a recipe to it other then what your taste is. It did not go flat, in fact we had to refill halfway through the night because it was almost all gone. The ingredients are:

Ginger Ale
Lemon-Lime soda
Fruit Punch
Orange Sherbet
Everclear

We have a punch bowl that holds a few gallons, the initial recipe was something along the lines of: 1L Ginger Ale 1 1/2L Lemon-Lime, 1 1/2 gallon fruit punch, about 10 scoops Orange Sherbet and 1/2L Everclear.

Of course being a Halloween party you might want to use a different punch/sherbet combination to make it more "Halloween" but the punch went over well. Did not go flat at all (at least i dont remember it going flat )


----------

